# Wait time after first tax filing



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Just wondering how long it takes to get a tax number after our first (paper) filing?

Many thanks


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

You may well have to wait until you receive your avis,


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you. Do you have any idea when we might see that?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

After your first paper filing, you generally won't hear anything from the tax office until you receive your Avis d'Imposition (i.e. your tax assessment) - usually around August or September. 

And just to keep things "interesting" - there isn't really a single tax number here. Usually, what you will need is your Numéro FIP, which is a rather long number that identifies your tax account with the Fisc. But you will also receive a Numéro fiscal for each declarant (i.e. separate numbers for husband and wife). You will need these numbers to open up an online account with the Fisc (and it's actually quite handy that the two members of a couple can each have their own personal online account).


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Of course! And to complicate things more, I had listed our old address when we filed and our at the last minute scribbled our new June 1st address on it. Hopefully all goes well. If we don't see something by a certain date I will make an appointment at our local office.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Not all avis are sent out at the same time. Plus they can be delayed for various reasons. But in normal circumstances you should receive it no later than the end of October. If you receive it prior to that, and that may well happen, just consider yourselves fortunate. However it has been known that people don't receive their avis until January, usually a consequence of being in the second round of avis being sent out (for which there is no reason other than bad luck), a query entered in the comment area, failure to add the correct amounts together in one of the boxes etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a tip here - for filling out the forms next year:

The forms ask you for your address on 1 January of the year in which you are declaring your taxes. (I.e. this year 1 January 2022). Just below that block they ask for "Changements d'adresse" and have two spaces - one for if you changed your address in the tax year (i.e. 2021 this time) and the second for any address change in the current year (i.e. 2022). Both blocks ask for the date you moved. Technically, you should have "scribbled" your new June 1st address in that second "Changements d'adresse" space with your move date indicated. (If that's where you actually put the new address, you could be in luck!)

Just saw BiF's note. She's right - but it's only this past year that the Avis seem to have been delayed that long for any significant category of folks (though this past year they specifically said something about those with foreign source income which could include most expats). The "traditional" time for sending out avis is "around the month of September" - but if that is delayed there is usually mention in the news media here or some indication on the Fisc website. Honestly, the Fisc website is becoming quite useful and informative (even before you can set up a personal account online) - and the English language section is getting pretty good once you get the hang of it.


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you all. I can't remember where I scribbled but I won't panic. Thanks again.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

JayBee1 said:


> Thank you all. I can't remember where I scribbled but I won't panic. Thanks again.


The only major al issue would be if your old address is attached to a different tax office and they took that one to be your current address and sent your declaration to that office, because that would definitely delay your assessment.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

It's much easier to complete the form correctly when you do it online using the fisc's own online process (as long as you submit it on time because otherwise what you have done disappears into the ether and cannot be retrieved even by the fisc).


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

BackinFrance said:


> It's much easier to complete the form correctly when you do it online using the fisc's own online process (as long as you submit it on time because otherwise what you have done disappears into the ether and cannot be retrieved even by the fisc).


Good to know. I am the very essence of promptness!
We are still in the same city


----------

